# Birdhouse lap quilt



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I finished the Birdhouse quilt last week. It was alot of fun to hand quilt it. 
It hasn't been washed yet, so the quilting lines still show. Sorry about that.










Closeup of one of the birdhouses.









The back.









This is for a dear friend whose birthday is coming up. I am so glad to have it done.

Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, you hand quilted all that? beautiful job Winona!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Beautiful~!

Excellent job!

dawn


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it! I need to make one of those!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Winona, what a beautiful quilt, I can't imagine how long it took to hand quilt all that. I Love the bird houses. 
GREAT JOB !!!!:goodjob:
That is a lovely gift:bouncy:, what a good friend you are!!!!!!:angel:
bopeep


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

What a beautiful quilt and such an awesome gift. Your friend must be really special to get this. Thanks for showing a back view. It really shows all that went into the hand quilting.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Awesome! What a labor of love, you have a very fortunate friend.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, that is so beautiful. You really did a super job and I love the pattern. I agree what a lucky and special friend you have. I'm sure she will charish it forever. What size is it?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Labor of love indeed. Your hand quilting is very, very good. You are a good friend.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW 
what every one else said:sing:
you did a great job,it looks ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

I just hope she appreciates it. I can tell it was a labor of love.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW...very nice!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

That is so nice! You did a great job!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

You did a FABULOUS job! That is GORGEOUS!


----------

